# hey there need some help bidding this bp gas stations



## tank99_999 (Oct 23, 2005)

its buckys gas stations this is want thay sent me .. do thay want a price for 2-8 in then 8+? , he said he is going to brake em up to 6-8 gas stations per contracter, and whats a good haul away price? i have a skid loder and 8 trucks , 

Bucky's Express 
Store	Name	----------------------------------------Plow--------------------------------	Plow8+--------------------------------------------------Haul Away---------------Salt and Sand--------- 
12	Bucky's Express	10202 Maple x
13	Bucky's Express	2675 S 13th St xx
16	Bucky's Express	16 N 16th x
17	Bucky's Express	1759 Madison Ave x
18	Bucky's Express	4865 S 108th x
2	Bucky's Express	2510 S 132 x
24	Bucky's Express	2223 S 24 x
27	Bucky's Express	2713 S 24 x
30	Bucky's Express	101 N 30th x
31	Bucky's Express	13125 Q St x
32	Bucky's Express	3909 N 132nd x
33	Bucky's Express	3003 Samson Way x
34	Bucky's Express	3501 W Broadway x
40	Bucky's Express	107 S 40th x
42	Bucky's Express	3435 S 42nd x
44	Bucky's Express	14404 Stony Brook Blvd x
50	Bucky's Express	5001 Dodge St x
60	Bucky's Express	6003 Center St x
61	Bucky's Express	2605 S 150th x
72	Bucky's Express	2901 N 72nd St x
73	Bucky's Express	7203 Harrison St x
84	Bucky's Express	84th and Frederick x
88	Bucky's Express	7911 W Dodge Rd x
99	Bucky's Express	4973 Dodge St x
Totals 

Plw lot (snow pushed to designated area (clean around pumps, front catwalk, and sidewalk 
Plow to be at 2" and above 
Salt and Sand 
Snow may need to be hauled away at some point, need rate 
Must furnish proof of insurance 


Please bid on locations that are (X)


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

tank99_999;1065974 said:


> its buckys gas stations this is want thay sent me .. do thay want a price for 2-8 in then 8+? , he said he is going to brake em up to 6-8 gas stations per contracter, and whats a good haul away price? i have a skid loder and 8 trucks ,
> 
> Bucky's Express
> Store	Name	----------------------------------------Plow--------------------------------	Plow8+--------------------------------------------------Haul Away---------------Salt and Sand---------
> ...


You have 8 trucks and don't know how to price your own lots without asking for help???


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Do you seriously expect people on here to be able to price stations in Omaha, Ne by giving them addresses? How would we know what increment they want? Anyone who *could *price them is your competition, so why would they give you an honest answer?

Are you really a company owner or a 13 year old playing at being grown up?


----------



## tank99_999 (Oct 23, 2005)

ive been a sub for years never really got into bidding ..


----------



## windrowsnow (Aug 31, 2008)

do them for $15.00 salt and plow


----------



## Aimfor1337 (Jan 25, 2010)

Take it easy on the guy. He is probably listing the addresses so that some can view lot size on google maps or something of the sort. I live in omaha as well, and these addresses are all valid. Tank, check your messages, i left you one on your profile. 

As for the bids... Tank you must figure out square footage, how long it will take you to do each job, and if you can handle it all say if omaha were to get 12" snowfall in one drop like we've gotten in the past. I would honestly pick a select few of the bucky's, and go from there. Too many, some are huge, and VERY busy no matter the season. My .02


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

BP gas stations you say? Don't they just dump fuel on the ground to melt the snow/ice?


----------



## tank99_999 (Oct 23, 2005)

lol you guys are funny. update i sent my bid in and the guy said i was high compared to others . what do you say to that? i bid em at 2''-8'' at 240$ with walks and around the pumps 8''+ 390, haul away 400hr? salt and sand 240. what do you think of my prices?

heres a link---
http://maps.google.com/maps?rlz=1T4...ocal_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBMQnwIwAA


----------



## tank99_999 (Oct 23, 2005)

http://maps.google.com/maps?rlz=1T4...ocal_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBMQnwIwAA


----------



## tank99_999 (Oct 23, 2005)

hers what thay all look like about the same size..

http://maps.google.com/maps?rlz=1T4...ocal_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBMQnwIwAA


----------



## tank99_999 (Oct 23, 2005)

sorry for a double post


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If you priced it for 1 place then that is high for my area. If you are spreading sand/salt you would be lucky to spread $15 worth. How long do you think it would take to plow?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Haul away at $150 an hour for a bigger dump in my parts


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

There like any gas station they are going to want it done dirt cheap. We do the Git n go’s here and have been doing them for 5 years now. I‘ve tried to raise my prices but then they *****. Your rates in Omaha are the same in Des Moines, you’ll be lucky to do them for $100 for per push & sdwks and $90 for sand /salt that place will not even take a ton to do it!! So they may ***** about that to, but hell that’s our minimum to run a sand truck out to a small place like that. You are way High on hauling $250 per hr is what I get to load & haul it away!! Not worth your headache trust me!! Especially when there are clowns doing **** for $55 an Hr. I just keep them around to keep a few subs busy!!


----------



## tank99_999 (Oct 23, 2005)

some of the gas stations are diffrent sizes i wasnt to sure on loading out .. 250 sounds better..
i think that one gas station would take 25-30 min but the big thing is the side walks becouse when the city plows plow the streets thay throw it on the sidewalks and that sh;t gets deep what do you guys think about that?


----------



## tank99_999 (Oct 23, 2005)

now kum and go wants a bid what do you guys think .. ne help ?? please help a newbe

ALL BIDS ARE DUE BACK ASAP, BUT NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY, SEPTEMBER 8, 2010.

Scope of Work Snow Removal for Kum and Go

Snow Removal/Plowing & Shoveling
Contractor shall commence services (shoveling and plowing) when snow accumulation reaches a depth of one (1.5") inches. Kum and Go sites are open 24/7/365 and will need to be serviced accordingly.

2.) Snow plowing and shoveling are to include all of the following but are not limited to; parking lot, roadways, & parking areas, entrance & exit, shipping & receiving areas, garbage corral/compactors areas, and all fire exit doors, store sidewalks, rear delivery area, access to mailboxes. Contractor shall provide preferential to handicap stalls, pump areas, front doors & fire hydrants. Contractors shall include city sidewalks where applicable.
3.) Contractor shall hand shovel where applicable to prevent damage pumping station and fuel caps.

4.) Contractor shall, prior to the beginning of the snow season contractor shall stake the property.

5.) The store manager will designate a site to pile snow.

6.) Contractor will NOT be providing storage for equipment on site.

7.) Contractor shall remove any deicing product left behind in the parking lot post season.

Salt Application to Parking Lot: 
Salt should occur at least once during a snow event, additional salting/sanding services may be deemed necessary to maintain a slip free location.

During an ice storm or icy conditions, contractors are to apply salt to parking lot keeping a clean and non-hazardous; slip free surface for Kum and Go customers and employees, and a concrete safe chemical on the sidewalks and entrances & exits.

C.)  De-icing of the Sidewalks
1) De-icing of sidewalks, steps, entrance and exits (including emergency exits) ramps on the premises of Kum and Go are to be included in the service, contractor is to maintain a slip free surface for Kum and Go customers.

2) Contractor shall include all city walks in de-icing services, if Kum and Go is responsible for.

3) Contractor shall use concrete friendly on all sidewalks, steps, entrance and exits (including emergency exits) ramps

Kum and Go Snow Plowing Contractor

Location Number ______________________	Name __________________________________________

Address: ____________________________	Address: _______________________________________

City, State, Zip: _______________________	City, State, and Zip: _________________________________

Phone: _______________	Fax: ___________________

Email: _______________ Cell Phone: _____________

Contractors are requested to provide both a SEASONAL PRICE & PRE PUSH PRICE structure for pricing:

Snow Plowing Pricing: (include all services outlined on the scope of work (A-C) for the entire season).

Seasonal Cost $__________________________SEASONAL

Per Push Pricing
Plowing:

Plow 1.5"-3" $______________________*PER PUSH

Plow 3.1-6.0 $______________________*PER PUSH

Plow 6.1-9.0 $______________________*PER PUSH

Plow 9.1-12.0 $_____________________*PER PUSH

Cost per inch above 12"	$_______________*PER INCH (above 12.0)

B.) Cost Per service to Salt the parking Lot	$________________________*PER SERVICE

C.)Shoveling:

Shovel 0-3"	$________________________*PER SERVICE

Shovel 3.1-6.0"	$_______________________ *PER SERVICE

Shovel 6.1-9.0"	$_______________________* PER SERVICE

Shovel 9.1-12.0"	$_______________________* PER SERVICE

Cost per inch above 12"	$_________________* PER INCH (above 12.0)

D.)Cost to De-ice the sidewalks (with a concrete friendly chemical):	$_________________*PER SERVICE

*include all applicable taxes

List of locations open to bid in your state:

Store # address City Zip State 219 154 Bennett Ave Council Bluffs 68138 NE 220 2024 5Th Avenue Council Bluffs 68138 NE 346 101 Omaha Ave. Norfolk 68701 NE 347 3352 N. 108Th St. Omaha 68138 NE 348 12011 Blondo Omaha 68138 NE 351 720 N. 108Th Court Omaha 68138 NE 352 1010 S. 154Th Street Omaha 68138 NE 360 10025 South 168th Ave Omaha 68138 NE 361 1010 South 189th Elkhorn 68116 NE 363 6606 Blondo Omaha 68138 NE 367 18908 Q Street Omaha 68116 NE 368 4041 N. 168st St. Omaha 68116 NE 369 11111 Emmett St. Omaha 68138 NE 370 11205 Wickersham Blvd Suite 1 Gretna 68138 NE 371 13149 Fort St Omaha 68116 NE 372 7152 Pacific Omaha 68116 NE 373 13905 Williamsburg Dr. Bellevue 68116 NE 374 10764 Virginia Plaza Papillion 68116 NE 376 2627 South HWS Cleveland Blvd Omaha 68116 NE

here what one looks like?

http://maps.google.com/maps?rlz=1T4...roup&ct=more-results&resnum=4&ved=0CDYQtQMwAw


----------



## tank99_999 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks guys for all the help


----------

